# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Lebron & aas

## humbleman

I have wondered for sometime if basketball players like Lebron James use steroids ..the size and ability of this guys separate him from everybody else in the game.. I mean this is the first time in history people are saying that someone is actually better than MJ.. Is it obvious that he has his hands on some good gear?

----------


## bp2000

its called genetics bro. actually called black genetics lol his ancestors were from Africa all they do is run all day. For me, Irish bloodline all they did was drink all day that way we can't run or jump high and not as large. Steroids wont make you 6 foot 8 or be able to dunk a ten ft basket

If roids gave you the ability to dunk a basket or grow another foot or hit a baseball 500 ft. Guys on this forum would be making millions of dollars by now

----------


## Rwy

It pains me to say this but LBJ could end up being better then jordan. However I dont think he is on anything. Maybe hgh but that man is a freak and just a genuis basketball player.

----------


## humbleman

In a recent interview, Dorian Yates said that anybody in the professional business of sports is using some kind of gear.. Maybe heavy test?

----------


## auswest

> In a recent interview, Dorian Yates said that anybody in the professional business of sports is using some kind of gear.. Maybe heavy test?


You're proberly never going to know, so why speculate, the answer is maybe, maybe not. But steroids don't make you the best in the world,the guy is a freak with or without steroids. He is what he is who cares.

----------


## humbleman

> You're proberly never going to know, so why speculate, the answer is maybe, maybe not. But steroids don't make you the best in the world,the guy is a freak with or without steroids. He is what he is who cares.


Don't get me wrong I love LJ.. But I belief there is a stigma with roids that just so happens to be a product of our own ignorance.. Today no one is going to stand up and endorse slavery but just 120 years ago people did not find it the least bit immoral.. When I was in school a police officer would come from the D.A.R.E. program and teach us just say no to pot; now there are cannabis clinics opening up around the country, maybe roids will someday be accepted as science enhancing the human organism..but only if successful people whom no one ever suspected come out and say it..these can't be your average joe's like you and me.. Now lets say when LJ retires he says "I used different steroids throughout my career, they helped me stay away from injury, and as long as I live I will take steroids because they will prolong my life. The human body that I have was able to accomplish what no one thought possible because my training, my diet, my basketball IQ and knowledge of responsible steroid use ". I think that would move mountains for the stigma.

----------


## BG

Ive they were to use anything it would be GH.

----------


## humbleman

> Ive they were to use anything it would be GH.


Why do you say that?

----------


## Rwy

Recovery,well being, better endurance and look at his chin shit is growing like pinocios nose!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

i dont see that LB is huge (musculature wise)..proportionate yes

lil derek fisher looks more "jacked" muscle wise, imo

----------


## basketballfan22

I know it may sound like my own bias, but I highly doubt many NBA players are on AAS or HGH. While many of them are in great shape, I don't think they are in the kind of shape that suggests PED use. You have to also realize that these players (especially LeBron) are super rich. Their whole lives depend on being in immaculate shape. LeBron has his own personal nutritionists, personal trainers, the highest quality of foods and (legal) supplements, etc. LeBron doesn't have a typical 9-5 job, so he can just focus on exercise and basketball.

----------


## basketballfan22

> It pains me to say this but LBJ could end up being better then jordan. However I dont think he is on anything. Maybe hgh but that man is a freak and just a genuis basketball player.


I am not a fan of Jordan personally (blasphemy, I know), so I don't mind anointing another player better than him (I think Wilt was just as great). Even though I like LeBron more than I used to and much more than Kobe, I am not really a LeBron fan per se; therefore I don't think I am biased when evaluating his skills and talent. I do believe that he will end up being the greatest of all time (GOAT). In my opinion, he is the most well-rounded basketball player ever. Combine this with the fact that he is probably the greatest athlete to have ever played in the NBA, and I think it is safe to say he can go down as the best ever. He could be just as great of a scorer as Jordan if he wanted to, but he is a much better team player and likes to pass the ball. He is a better defender (yes, MJ was a stud too); rebounder; passer; and as I already mentioned, physically and athletically superior. We have to wait and see how he ends his career though before we can give him the title of GOAT. I do believe that he has shown that he is the best player IN HIS PRIME ever though; it's just a matter of longevity and consistency.

----------


## basketballfan22

Oh and Go Spurs!

----------


## zaggahamma

awkward looking running bowlegged traveling ..........

----------


## auswest

> i dont see that LB is huge (musculature wise)..proportionate yes
> 
> lil derek fisher looks more "jacked" muscle wise, imo


Steroids do not just make you "huge" they help with recovery, muscle growth comes down to your training and diet, all sportsman use steroids to help with many factors in there chosen sport, endurance, recovery, power, strength, alot more to steroids than just muscle growth......

----------


## wolves42

> Oh and Go Spurs!


Haha lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Steroids do not just make you "huge" they help with recovery, muscle growth comes down to your training and diet, all sportsman use steroids to help with many factors in there chosen sport, endurance, recovery, power, strength, alot more to steroids than just muscle growth......


i agree 100%
and my comment was probably more geared(pun intended) to LB being a freak

i wouldnt doubt his or others useage...i just dont see him as jacked per say...yes, well conditioned athelete no doubt and if you have a very tall frame such as his he'd have to have more muscle to be considered such, imo

----------


## zaggahamma

Lmao...the freak couldnt getter done

----------


## zaggahamma

I thought he was god

----------


## Rwy

Chicago is something else man. Coach t is on another level. Its crazy nate has been on so many different teams. He must be such a pain in the ass to deal with

----------


## zaggahamma

they scrapped their way to a very nice win

----------


## basketballfan22

> I thought he was god


Haha, honestly I couldn't care less if the Heat lose; and in fact, I would prefer it if the Heat get eliminated. This would make it easier for the Spurs in the Finals if they are fortunate enough to make it that far (which is a big "if" after what I just watched). Having said that, LeBron's stats weren't that bad; and there is no denying his supreme skill set.

----------


## basketballfan22

> Chicago is something else man. Coach t is on another level. Its crazy nate has been on so many different teams. He must be such a pain in the ass to deal with


Yeah, Nate has been on a bunch of teams; but I have never read or heard anything about his being selfish or a pain in the ass. I LOVE Chicago and Coach T too. They are a blast to watch.

----------


## OnTheSauce

i personally think he used stuff, and is most likely on trt to keep his levels at peak at all times. along with some hgh to help with injuries. but probably just that.

----------


## zaggahamma

> i personally think he used stuff, and is most likely on trt to keep his levels at peak at all times. along with some hgh to help with injuries. but probably just that.


i wonder that too but i wonder about how that could be hidden for so long though, media, etc.

----------


## Dee3152

It couldnt he has been watch since he was in middle school.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Lol ok

----------


## Cuz

I would say he was doing "something", and as far as being better than Jordan? Hell no. I watched MJ and Scotty Pippin back in my early days, and in their prime, i think would out perform lbj and Dwayne wade

----------

